# Great deal on stay at West57



## Cyberc (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi

We are staying at west 57 and just got a deal for a return stay at either west 57 or the other club(assuming it’s HCNY)

Price is $149 per night and we can book 7-10 months in advance. 

Even though that I assume we need to attend a presentation, I think it’s a great deal as we pay $209 per night using my bHC points. They even waive the $85 short stay fee, booking fee and any other fees too. 

No mentioning of access to owners lounge, but as an owner I see why not. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 11, 2018)

is this deal only available to bHC owners? I would not mind getting it but i am a regular member. do u have a contact number/email?


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 11, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> is this deal only available to bHC owners? I would not mind getting it but i am a regular member. do u have a contact number/email?



I guess it’s available to all members/guests. They left a voice mail saying “to all of our guests whom are checking out today.....”

They said to come down in the lobby - so maybe you have to be here to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 11, 2018)

Sounds like a great deal. How many nights?

I believe we got a similar voicemail last time we stayed but weren't paying much attention. If we get it again later this month when we visit, we will take it as we have a visit scheduled for April. Love to stretch those points.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 11, 2018)

I have been offered that deal the last few times I stayed at W57.  They always require that my husband go to a presentation with me, so I can never take advantage of it.  Sounds like a great offer! 

How is your stay going?  I'll be there tomorrow.  Seeing five shows.  PM me if you are around and I can say hello.


----------



## brp (Oct 11, 2018)

We just did this in September (over Labor Day weekend). The offer came on or April trip. We did 2 nights, but could have done more (maybe even as many as 4). We ended up at the regular Hilton Hotel. There was no availability at W. 57. We were offered HCNY (or Residences, don't recall which) a few weeks before but, as HHonors Diamond, th Hotel was better as we got lounge access that we would not have gotten in either of the others. Also, from my past experience, and what I understand going forward, the Hotel rooms are bigger. Also, the "Urban destination" fee was waived for the Hotel stay.

Our discussion lasted all of 15 minutes. We took the $200 in Elevated Rewads dollars and were able to pick them up a couple of days early to start using them. Definitely a great deal.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 11, 2018)

Denise L said:


> How is your stay going?  I'll be there tomorrow.  Seeing five shows.  PM me if you are around and I can say hello.



We had a wonderful stay. But as everything else it have come to end. We are leaving for Orlando today. 

We checked out early and explored NYC. We were giving access to the lounge even though we had checked out. 

About the deal we were told that it was a 2nt only more nights might be accommodated but at a different price. 

I asked if I could send a friend of mine instead and that wasn’t a problem. Only requirements was that they came as husband and wife and they provided a credit card.


----------



## brp (Oct 11, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> We had a wonderful stay. But as everything else it have come to end. We are leaving for Orlando today.
> 
> We checked out early and explored NYC. We were giving access to the lounge even though we had checked out.



We've always accessed the lounge after check-out.

Interestingly, we are going to W. 57th tomorrow evening (through Monday). Then we come home and leave Thursday for Orlando (through the following Monday )


Cyberc said:


> About the deal we were told that it was a 2nt only more nights might be accommodated but at a different price



Our email confirmation had a note:

"I made a notation on your account to allow for up to two additional nights at $150 (FLAT RATE). Please note that dates are subject to availability at each location offered."

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 11, 2018)

brp said:


> We've always accessed the lounge after check-out.
> 
> Interestingly, we are going to W. 57th tomorrow evening (through Monday). Then we come home and leave Thursday for Orlando (through the following Monday )
> 
> ...



When you use the deal do you also get the reward$, Visa card or is that not an option when staying on the deal?

Are you doing Disney too? I did have enough DVC points for the entire stay so we are doing 3-3. 3 days at Tuscany and 3 days club level at AKV


----------



## brp (Oct 11, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> When you use the deal do you also get the reward$, Visa card or is that not an option when staying on the deal?
> 
> Are you doing Disney too? I did have enough DVC points for the entire stay so we are doing 3-3. 3 days at Tuscany and 3 days club level at AKV



Yes, we got the deal. We got $200 Reward Dollars, and picked them up a couple of days early. Still have $75 left for this weekend's trip. Pretty sure that the $100 Visa was also an option, but $200 > $100 

Yes, doing DVC (BCV) for 4 nights. We arrive 10/18, so it looks like we'll just miss you.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2018)

@Cyberc  Not surprised you can use the lounge after you checked out. The staff is very accommodating to owners and we always feel welcome and special when we visit.  Besides this enables them to clean the room for the next guest and keep you happy.

This thread reminds me how fun it is to visit NYC  - W57 feels like a second home and we are always finding new activities in NYC. (BTW...I also feel this way about Lagoon Tower.) I am looking forward to our upcoming trip in a few weeks and will listen to voicemail for this offer. 

@Denise L Wow 5 shows! Sounds like fun. Have you found a good outlet to purchase Broadway shows at a discount?


----------



## brp (Oct 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Denise L Wow 5 shows! Sounds like fun. Have you found a good outlet to purchase Broadway shows at a discount?



If not, I suggest the TKTS booth franchise. This may not work if one wants to see specific shows (although it is possible to see what they ahve on offer), but is great if one is willing to wing it, as we usually do- have yet to see something not fun.

if going this route, I suggest the location at South Street Seaport. Very much less crowded and a great location. Last couple of trips we've walked from W. 57th to South Street, but that may not be for everyone . This weekend is Open House New York, so not as much free wandering time.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 12, 2018)

brp said:


> Yes, we got the deal. We got $200 Reward Dollars, and picked them up a couple of days early. Still have $75 left for this weekend's trip. Pretty sure that the $100 Visa was also an option, but $200 > $100
> 
> Yes, doing DVC (BCV) for 4 nights. We arrive 10/18, so it looks like we'll just miss you.
> 
> Cheers.



Glad to hear that. The lady booking the “updates” said they recently changed their policy which meant going from 40 sales people to update owners to now 10. Only those 10 could do an owners update not the rest, this again meant that the time slots available would book up very fast. 

As most tuggers we would only do the updates for the reward $ and nothing else 




CalGalTraveler said:


> @Cyberc  Not surprised you can use the lounge after you checked out. The staff is very accommodating to owners and we always feel welcome and special when we visit.  Besides this enables them to clean the room for the next guest and keep you happy.
> 
> This thread reminds me how fun it is to visit NYC  - W57 feels like a second home and we are always finding new activities in NYC. (BTW...I also feel this way about Lagoon Tower.) I am looking forward to our upcoming trip in a few weeks and will listen to voicemail for this offer.
> 
> @Denise L Wow 5 shows! Sounds like fun. Have you found a good outlet to purchase Broadway shows at a discount?



They made it sound like it was an exception that we could have access to the lounge now that we checked out way earlier in the day. But I’m glad if it’s normal then we can utilize it next time also after checkout. 

On another note while staff was checkin if I was an owner I was told I was an “elite owner” the lady booking the updates said the same thing later on too. 

I’ve never heard that before as I’m “only” resale. 

Is there any other way of seeing if you are “hgvc elite” or not?


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 12, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Glad to hear that. The lady booking the “updates” said they recently changed their policy which meant going from 40 sales people to update owners to now 10. Only those 10 could do an owners update not the rest, this again meant that the time slots available would book up very fast.
> 
> As most tuggers we would only do the updates for the reward $ and nothing else
> 
> ...



Elite status shows up right under your name and account number and above Club Point Summary on the Dashboard. 

Sean


----------



## brp (Oct 12, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> As most tuggers we would only do the updates for the reward $ and nothing else



Well, of course. Why else? 

For our trip this weekend they offered a brief update. Because we were there a month ago (less than the 60-day limit) we couldn't get a regular gift offer. But we *could* get 1000 HHonors points!

I declined 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2018)

We will be 4 months since our update in HI. We would use this pffer in April 2019 (10 Mos since last presentation). Do you think we would qualify?


----------



## brp (Oct 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We will be 4 months since our update in HI. We would use this pffer in April 2019 (10 Mos since last presentation). Do you think we would qualify?



Pretty sure. She indicated that only 60 days are necessary. The big thing I'd push for is extension of the validity of the Reward $. The ones we got in September had a 12/31/18 date. Typically, they've been less...and it's actually hard to spend $200 on a long weekend just at the places on their list unless one goes there more than we wanted to.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Elite status shows up right under your name and account number and above Club Point Summary on the Dashboard.
> 
> Sean



There is an elite symbol on the right side of our dashboard above the points summary next to the account number. Under it is,"Learn More." It is not directly under our name and account number.  I always believed it is an ad for Elite? We were given elite wristbands at another property this year and received a welcome gift for the past two years but I thought it was in error. However we probably paid more retail for our NYC unit than others who bought in less expensive locations and hold elite.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> There is an elite symbol on the right side of our dashboard above the points summary next to the account number. Under it is,"Learn More." It is not directly under our name and account number.  I always believed it is an ad for Elite? We were given elite wristbands at another property this year and received a welcome gift for the past two years but I thought it was in error. However we probably paid more retail for our NYC unit than others who bought in less expensive locations and hold elite.



Sounds like you are Elite. If you have 14,000 points purchased from Hilton or their designee, you are definitely Elite. Elite Plus is 24,000 and Elite Premier is 34,000. Though the sales people recently told me those threshold numbers will be increasing, current Elite clients will maintain their current status. 

Sean


----------



## dayooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Sounds like you are Elite. If you have 14,000 points purchased from Hilton or their designee, you are definitely Elite. Elite Plus is 24,000 and Elite Premier is 34,000. *Though the sales people recently told me those threshold numbers will be increasing, current Elite clients will maintain their current status.*
> 
> Sean



Lips moving.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2018)

Above is our dashboard (personally identifying info removed). This looks like an advertisement to me because it says,"Get Elite Benefits to Make the Most of your Vacation."   Can someone with Elite confirm whether this is where the logo is supposed to be located?


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> View attachment 8582
> 
> Above is what our dashboard looks like (personally identifying info removed). This looks like an advertisement to me because it says,"Get Elite Benefits to Make the Most of your Vacation."   Can someone with Elite confirm whether this is where the logo is supposed to be located?



I have 2 dashboards. I attached a copy of my Hilton Club one.

Sean


----------



## brp (Oct 12, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Sounds like you are Elite. If you have 14,000 points purchased from Hilton or their designee, you are definitely Elite. Elite Plus is 24,000 and Elite Premier is 34,000.



Except that non-direct purchases (i.e. resale, i.e. wise) purchases are not _supposed _to count toward this tally.

I figure us resale folks are more *de*-lete to them rather than *e*-lite...

Cheers.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 12, 2018)

brp said:


> She indicated that only 60 days are necessary.



I have heard before, that as long as you have 1 day in-between stays (I think at Sunrise Lodge), you can have another "owners update".     So, I think it depends who is talking and how bad they need "customers" for the "owners update".


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 13, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> View attachment 8582
> 
> Above is our dashboard (personally identifying info removed). This looks like an advertisement to me because it says,"Get Elite Benefits to Make the Most of your Vacation."   Can someone with Elite confirm whether this is where the logo is supposed to be located?


Mine look exactly the same. I wouldn’t expect to have any additional privileges.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 13, 2018)

From the main portal page, if you select the menu pull-down "Welcome <your name>", and then select "Account Information", it will list your Elite status (if you have it) there.

Kurt


----------



## Denise L (Oct 13, 2018)

[QUOTE="CalGalTraveler”]
Wow! 5 shows! Sounds like fun. Have you found a good outlet to purchase Broadway shows at a discount?[/QUOTE]

I am a bit addicted to the shows in NY now , so tend to buy most tickets in advance during presales or with discount codes. I used to go to TKTS South Seaport, then to the Lincoln Center location.  If I am seeing a play, I could easily get a TKTS ticket at Times Square in the play-only line, which is never long.  If I am only here for a long weekend, I don’t want to stand in line anymore.  I saw King Kong last night (wow, the puppet!) using a code for $99.  Today is Girl From the North Country at The Public and then The Ferryman.  Sunday is Mother of the Maid (Glenn Close) and Days of Rage, both off-Broadway.  It’s an odd collection of shows for this trip.  I’ll be back in December.

brp, if you want to meet up, message me and we can say hi.


----------



## brp (Oct 16, 2018)

Denise- we just got back last night 

As it turns out we wouldn't have had much time anyway- we were doing Open House New York events all day Saturday and Sunday (redeye in Saturday morning and right to the events), and then we had concerts at the lovely Beacon Theatre on 74th and Broadway both noghts (Tedeschi/Trucks band on Saturday, Indigo Girls Sunday) so there was no time for anything but that and sleep ). And now a play this evening at ACT in San Francisco...yikes!

We were again offered this stay deal this past weekend and, of course, jumped on it. 2 nights for $299 with an option for a 3rd night at $150. We would do this every time 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 16, 2018)

brp said:


> Denise- we just got back last night
> 
> As it turns out we wouldn't have had much time anyway- we were doing Open House New York events all day Saturday and Sunday (redeye in Saturday morning and right to the events), and then we had concerts at the lovely Beacon Theatre on 74th and Broadway both noghts (Tedeschi/Trucks band on Saturday, Indigo Girls Sunday) so there was no time for anything but that and sleep ). And now a play this evening at ACT in San Francisco...yikes!
> 
> ...



We will be at W57 later this month and hope to get this deal. What kind of room do you get? Basic Studio plus unit? can you upgrade? 

P.S. I won't mind the presentation as I want to learn about the Quin which is what they will be selling. Hard to get NYC info at other presentations.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2018)

brp said:


> Except that non-direct purchases (i.e. resale, i.e. wise) purchases are not _supposed _to count toward this tally.
> 
> I figure us resale folks are more *de*-lete to them rather than *e*-lite...
> 
> Cheers.


LOL. I always appreciate a good pun, BRP.  We purchased this offer last December during our visit to W57 and are using it to stretch our points and are returning this December.


----------



## brp (Oct 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We will be at W57 later this month and hope to get this deal. What kind of room do you get? Basic Studio plus unit? can you upgrade?
> 
> P.S. I won't mind the presentation as I want to learn about the Quin which is what they will be selling. Hard to get NYC info at other presentations.



We were last told that it was "up and including a Studio Premier, based on availability." For us, there was nothing at W. 57 at all, so we stayed at the Hilton. But the email I got from the guy who signed us up did mention the Premier. 

(By the way- several times during our stay were were told that we were "Elite members" and that they try to do extra for us. We had requested one of the few balcony rooms, and it seemed a big deal to them to try and do this for an Elite. Alas, no one was checking out of the two such rooms, so no go. Also, we did get a noon (2 hour extended) checkout).

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks @brp  It sounds like this deal enables you to get a studio plus or studio premier but not a 1 bedroom. Probably not an issue for the trip we are planning but good to know.

Were you still able to use the lounge since you are an owner?

I wonder if we will be offered this at all because the sales person on our last presentation in HI was bent out of shape that we have attended several presentations and now own a resale in addition to our NYC developer unit. He might have noted something on our account..time will tell.

re: Elite. I checked our profile page as @PigsDad suggested and we are not listed as elite. However I have been told the same and even received elite cookies and wristband keys in HI. I believe they note your account as a bHC owner and know that you paid a premium so treat you a little better.  Besides, it doesn't cost much to say you are elite...the keys are paid for and the cookies are < $10 purchased in bulk but the positive feeling goes a long way.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 16, 2018)

Denise L said:


> [QUOTE="CalGalTraveler”]
> Wow! 5 shows! Sounds like fun. Have you found a good outlet to purchase Broadway shows at a discount?



I am a bit addicted to the shows in NY now , so tend to buy most tickets in advance during presales or with discount codes. I used to go to TKTS South Seaport, then to the Lincoln Center location.  If I am seeing a play, I could easily get a TKTS ticket at Times Square in the play-only line, which is never long.  If I am only here for a long weekend, I don’t want to stand in line anymore.  I saw King Kong last night (wow, the puppet!) using a code for $99.  Today is Girl From the North Country at The Public and then The Ferryman.  Sunday is Mother of the Maid (Glenn Close) and Days of Rage, both off-Broadway.  It’s an odd collection of shows for this trip.  I’ll be back in December.

brp, if you want to meet up, message me and we can say hi.[/QUOTE]

Last minute tickets can save you a bundle if you don't mind seats in the back or sides. We saw Miss Saigon (the original), Les Mis and several other shows in London with last minute tickets about 20 years ago when I was traveling to Europe regularly on business.  Should consider again because regular pricing is quite steep!


----------



## Arimaas (Oct 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am a bit addicted to the shows in NY now , so tend to buy most tickets in advance during presales or with discount codes. I used to go to TKTS South Seaport, then to the Lincoln Center location.  If I am seeing a play, I could easily get a TKTS ticket at Times Square in the play-only line, which is never long.  If I am only here for a long weekend, I don’t want to stand in line anymore.  I saw King Kong last night (wow, the puppet!) using a code for $99.  Today is Girl From the North Country at The Public and then The Ferryman.  Sunday is Mother of the Maid (Glenn Close) and Days of Rage, both off-Broadway.  It’s an odd collection of shows for this trip.  I’ll be back in December.
> 
> brp, if you want to meet up, message me and we can say hi.
> 
> Last minute tickets can save you a bundle if you don't mind seats in the back or sides. We saw Miss Saigon (the original), Les Mis and several other shows in London with last minute tickets about 20 years ago when I was traveling to Europe regularly on business.  Should consider again because regular pricing is quite steep!



FYI, the TKTS parent company, The Theater Development Fund sells discounted tickets online in advance to its members. Membership is restricted to specific folks, but most are eligible one way or another.  As a New Yorker, a TDF membership was worth every penny when I actually had the time to go. Might be worth it for some of you frequent visitors.   https://www.tdf.org/


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 16, 2018)

brp said:


> We had requested one of the few balcony rooms, and it seemed a big deal to them to try and do this for an Elite. Alas, no one was checking out of the two such rooms, so no go. Also, we did get a noon (2 hour extended) checkout).
> 
> Cheers.



The balcony rooms are that only the studios if so which one?


----------



## brp (Oct 16, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> The balcony rooms are that only the studios if so which one?



There are two Studio Premier with balcony. They are (I believe) 2101 and maybe 2102 (we were in 2201, and were directly above one of them, the other is next door, but I don't recall if that was the -02 or -04 room).

Apparently there are some 1BR balconies as well, but never stayed there.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Oct 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @brp  It sounds like this deal enables you to get a studio plus or studio premier but not a 1 bedroom. Probably not an issue for the trip we are planning but good to know.
> 
> Were you still able to use the lounge since you are an owner?
> 
> I wonder if we will be offered this at all because the sales person on our last presentation in HI was bent out of shape that we have attended several presentations and now own a resale in addition to our NYC developer unit. He might have noted something on our account..time will tell..



We were not eligible for the lounge at W. 57th as we were not staying there. In fact, technically we would not have lounge access at W. 57th even if staying there as we are on a package and not using our ownership. All comments were that they would let us anyway, but don't have to.

We did get Executive Lounge at the Hotel as Diamond members, so that was OK.

Yeah, let's see if you get the offer 

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Oct 16, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> FYI, the TKTS parent company, The Theater Development Fund sells discounted tickets online in advance to its members. Membership is restricted to specific folks, but most are eligible one way or another.  As a New Yorker, a TDF membership was worth every penny when I actually had the time to go. Might be worth it for some of you frequent visitors.   https://www.tdf.org/



We're not eligible...yet. That retirement angle will be for us 

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 17, 2018)

brp said:


> Denise- we just got back last night
> 
> As it turns out we wouldn't have had much time anyway- we were doing Open House New York events all day Saturday and Sunday (redeye in Saturday morning and right to the events), and then we had concerts at the lovely Beacon Theatre on 74th and Broadway both noghts (Tedeschi/Trucks band on Saturday, Indigo Girls Sunday) so there was no time for anything but that and sleep ). And now a play this evening at ACT in San Francisco...yikes!
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had a great time!  I was pretty busy going from show to show.  I got back last night and need a vacation!  They offered me the return nights at the $150 per night, but it requires my husband to come and I usually travel alone.  Maybe he will come with me in a couple of years, but for now, it's only me.   I walked 21 miles, which is pretty good considering I was on a plane most of Friday and Monday.  I even bought a weekly subway pass to travel to and from The Public and Midtown and JFK.  Love the subway!


----------



## brp (Oct 17, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Sounds like you had a great time!  I was pretty busy going from show to show.  I got back last night and need a vacation!  They offered me the return nights at the $150 per night, but it requires my husband to come and I usually travel alone.  Maybe he will come with me in a couple of years, but for now, it's only me.   I walked 21 miles, which is pretty good considering I was on a plane most of Friday and Monday.  I even bought a weekly subway pass to travel to and from The Public and Midtown and JFK.  Love the subway!



Yeah, we love the subway as well. I have a Metrocard that I just keep and refill since we go often. For getting in from/out to JFK we tool LIRR from Jamaica. Costs more than the subway, but much faster.

We walked 12 miles on Saturday (following the redeye), 9.6 on Sunday and 4.3 on Monday...and that's with a lot of subway thrown in! What a great city.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 18, 2018)

brp said:


> Yeah, we love the subway as well. I have a Metrocard that I just keep and refill since we go often. For getting in from/out to JFK we tool LIRR from Jamaica. Costs more than the subway, but much faster.



Do you take the LIRR to Penn Station and then walk to W57?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 18, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Do you take the LIRR to Penn Station and then walk to W57?



We have walked from/to Penn Station but mostly Uber since we have bags. Otherwise love to walk in the city.

Similar to @brp we also prefer the LIRR because it is much faster and you can get a seat. Although we haven't experienced anything significant on Manhattan, there have been a few unsavory characters on the JFK line which can make it a little uncomfortable. LIRR avoids this.

With our preferred airlines, we now end up at EWR so take the New Jersey RR from EWR to Penn. Very convenient.


----------



## brp (Oct 23, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Do you take the LIRR to Penn Station and then walk to W57?



We alternately walk to take the subway, depending upon weather and mood. We have bags, but they're carry-on and manageable.



CalGalTraveler said:


> We have walked from/to Penn Station but mostly Uber since we have bags. Otherwise love to walk in the city.
> 
> Similar to @brp we also prefer the LIRR because it is much faster and you can get a seat. Although we haven't experienced anything significant on Manhattan, there have been a few unsavory characters on the JFK line which can make it a little uncomfortable. LIRR avoids this.
> 
> With our preferred airlines, we now end up at EWR so take the New Jersey RR from EWR to Penn. Very convenient.



Last year we took 3 trips and flew to all of {LGA, EWR, JFK}

We like LGA as they have a Centurion Lounge and easy to get to W. 57th via express bus and F train (from December when they re-open the 57th st. station)

EWR is nice as AS are our "second" status airline and they have a direct from SJC (our home airport)

For JFK, we can book coach on AA 3-class plane, use status to upgrade to Business, have lie-flat seats and use their premium (Flagship) lounge on both arrival (think showers on a red-eye) and deparure.

We'll have 3 trips next year (one on this "deal" again) and at least one will be JFK, for this reason 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 23, 2018)

@brp What airlines fly to LGA non-stop from the Bay Area?

Your description of JFK lounge and lie-flat benefits sounds like the Emirates elite lounge which is very nice. However I know that JFK hosts many airlines.

We are heading out to NYC soon. Tried to upgrade but flight is completely full...United...grrrr


----------



## brp (Oct 23, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @brp What airlines fly to LGA direct from the Bay Area?
> 
> Your description of JFK lounge and lie-flat benefits sounds like the Emirates elite lounge which is very nice. However I know that JFK hosts many airlines.
> 
> We are heading out to NYC soon. Tried to upgrade but flight is completely full...United...grrrr



Not direct. It's AA and we usually go through DFW to get there. JFK is AA as wwll, non-stop from SFO.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 23, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have walked from/to Penn Station but mostly Uber since we have bags. Otherwise love to walk in the city.
> 
> Similar to @brp we also prefer the LIRR because it is much faster and you can get a seat. Although we haven't experienced anything significant on Manhattan, there have been a few unsavory characters on the JFK line which can make it a little uncomfortable. LIRR avoids this.
> 
> With our preferred airlines, we now end up at EWR so take the New Jersey RR from EWR to Penn. Very convenient.



So I usually have a carryon roller bag, and take the E train to 53rd and 7th, and walk a few blocks to W57.  If I were to take the LIRR, I wouldn't want to walk that far from Penn station with my bag.  I've never used Uber anywhere!  The E train seems to be the most economical, but it sounds like I would have a view from the LIRR, and then need to take an Uber or another method of transportation to the hotel.


----------



## brp (Oct 23, 2018)

Denise L said:


> So I usually have a carryon roller bag, and take the E train to 53rd and 7th, and walk a few blocks to W57.  If I were to take the LIRR, I wouldn't want to walk that far from Penn station with my bag.  I've never used Uber anywhere!  The E train seems to be the most economical, but it sounds like I would have a view from the LIRR, and then need to take an Uber or another method of transportation to the hotel.



From Penn Station, take 1 to Columbus Circle (59th and 8th), AC to Columbus Circle or E to53rd and 7th. All short walks to W. 57th.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 24, 2018)

+1 when we have had carry-ons we have also taken the subway. Stops at the end of the block on W57.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 24, 2018)

FYI...A few new ideas for NYC visit:  (will try the Bronx next time.)

https://www.godsavethepoints.com/20...m_source=BoardingArea&utm_medium=BoardingArea


----------



## Arimaas (Oct 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> FYI...A few new ideas for NYC visit:  (will try the Bronx next time.)
> 
> https://www.godsavethepoints.com/20...m_source=BoardingArea&utm_medium=BoardingArea



Some good food on Arthur Avenue, but nothing you can’t get in Manhattans Little Italy (if you’re going just for the food). 

While on topic of traveling for food, the Brazilian and Portuguese bakeries and restaurants of Newark’s ironbound are worth the trip. Don’t let the trip to jersey (and the fact that it’s newark) scare you off if you have time.


----------



## brp (Oct 24, 2018)

We've done all but a couple of these, and I recommend all of these. The most important thing I saw in here was about the L-train shutdown (hadn't heard about this before). This goes right to one of our favorite brewpubs in Brooklyn, This is catastrophic!

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 24, 2018)

brp said:


> From Penn Station, take 1 to Columbus Circle (59th and 8th), AC to Columbus Circle or E to53rd and 7th. All short walks to W. 57th.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks.  So I might try it to be different.  In either case, I end up on the subway, which I don't mind.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 29, 2018)

Here at W57. From EWR took NJRR to Penn station and walked directly to the subway 1,2,or 3 line one station to Times Square then the R line 2 stations to West 57 and 7th - a short walk down the block to W57th. Very fast

PSA: Note that the station at the other end of the block at W57 & 6th is closed for renovation until December so avoid that line for now.

Great to be back in the Big Apple! Love the vibe and energy here. Ate at a wonderful Thai restaurant on 56th right behind W57 last night called Topaz. So much to explore.


----------



## brp (Oct 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here at W57. Took LIRR to Penn station and walked directly to the subway 1,2,or 3 line one station to Times Square then the R line 2 stations to West 57 and 7th - a short walk down the block to W57th. Very fast
> 
> PSA: Note that the station at the other end of the block at W57 & 6th is closed for renovation until December so do you dont want to take that line.
> 
> Great to be back in the Big Apple! Love the vibe and energy here. Ate at a wonderful Thai restaurant on 56th right behind W57 last night. So much to explore.



We usually just take one train and walk a bit, rather than changing at Times Square. I generally prefer to walk a bit over a train change when possible as these can be time sinks.

As to the 57th & 6th station - even when it is open, this is only the F train and is not accessible at either Penn Station or Times Square. Not good way to do that transfer.

What the F train (and this ideal train stop) *is* good for is arrival from LGA. They have an express bus from LGA to the Roosevelt Ave. Station. Then take the F (which is express in Queens) and like 4 stops) to 57th and 6th. This is the fastest option to W. 57th from any airport, generally.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 29, 2018)

Agree. Walking a block to avoid a train change is also a good option. One of the great things about NYC is that there are many transit options.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here at W57. From EWR took NJRR to Penn station and walked directly to the subway 1,2,or 3 line one station to Times Square then the R line 2 stations to West 57 and 7th - a short walk down the block to W57th. Very fast
> 
> PSA: Note that the station at the other end of the block at W57 & 6th is closed for renovation until December so avoid that line for now.
> 
> Great to be back in the Big Apple! Love the vibe and energy here. Ate at a wonderful Thai restaurant on 56th right behind W57 last night. So much to explore.



There is a good Indian place on 56th called Bengal Tiger.  I tried it when I was there in September.  Small place, often crowded.  I have a theater friend I met in NY in March, and she lives there and goes there often.

Are you seeing shows?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 30, 2018)

No shows this trip.  On business plus a little fun too. Looking forward to a show or two next spring. Will have to check out the Indian place too.

Staff is awesome here at W57.  A manager was assisting us personally with room selection in advance of our visit and the front desk recognized us when we arrived with a warm welcome.

Looking into Elevated Rewards. They seem to have added some more casual and less expensive options and attractions for 15% off which is good. We used a few years ago at an expensive restaurant so I had the impression it was only applicable to "white tablecloth" dinners.

We also received the $150/night bounceback offer for a NYC trip next year. She said it was good for W57, HCNY and hotels, however the paperwork says "hotel room only" We'll see what the reservations reveal. I think it will only be for 2 ppl. room. Hope we can stay at HGVC and not a hotel room. $200 elevation rewards will come in handy for meals.


----------



## Arimaas (Oct 30, 2018)

brp said:


> We usually just take one train and walk a bit, rather than changing at Times Square. I generally prefer to walk a bit over a train change when possible as these can be time sinks.
> 
> As to the 57th & 6th station - even when it is open, this is only the F train and is not accessible at either Penn Station or Times Square. Not good way to do that transfer.
> 
> ...



If you don’t mind walking a block at the front end - you can get the F one avenue west of penn station at 34 and 6 avenue.


----------



## brp (Oct 30, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> If you don’t mind walking a block at the front end - you can get the F one avenue west of penn station at 34 and 6 avenue.



Yeah, I had thought of that, and it probably makes more sense than going to Columbus Circle...once the 57th and 6th station is open again 

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 14, 2018)

I was just at W57 over the weekend and had a great time in NYC, as usual.  My flight was early and I hopped on the AirTrain and E subway train to 7th and 53rd.  I was meeting friends from Oregon, and we all ended up on the same AirTrain.  What are the odds?!  They arrived into Terminal 2 and I arrived into Terminal 7.  Great timing!  They were staying at the Courtyard Marriott, not too far away.  We met for dinner at Trattoria Del'Arte on 7th at 57th (part of the Elevated Rewards discount program and one of my favorite places).  I went to Whole Foods first for a few items and also to the Neil Simon Theatre to pick up our Cher Show tickets (fun and entertaining show, by the way!) before dinner.  Everything is so close and convenient!

Weather was *super* cold and clear.  I saw four other shows--The Jungle at St. Ann's Warehouse in Brooklyn (great), To Kill a Mockingbird at the Shubert (riveting and so well done), Waverly Gallery at the Golden (Elaine May broke my heart and deserves a Tony, she gives a must-see performance), and Lifespan of a Fact at Studio 54 (front row with Daniel Radcliffe right there!  Great acting, somewhat tedious story, but done well). 

I can't wait to go back.  Love the W57 location, rooms, and staff.  Debating whether I should dare try for the end of January/early February.  I hear that the weather is awful.  But there are so many shows I have to see...

Oh, I often eat at Astro Restaurant for breakfast and did not realize that they are part of Elevated Rewards, too!  I could have been saving $2 earlier!


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 7, 2019)

Denise L said:


> I was just at W57 over the weekend and had a great time in NYC, as usual.  My flight was early and I hopped on the AirTrain and E subway train to 7th and 53rd.  I was meeting friends from Oregon, and we all ended up on the same AirTrain.  What are the odds?!  They arrived into Terminal 2 and I arrived into Terminal 7.  Great timing!  They were staying at the Courtyard Marriott, not too far away.  We met for dinner at Trattoria Del'Arte on 7th at 57th (part of the Elevated Rewards discount program and one of my favorite places).  I went to Whole Foods first for a few items and also to the Neil Simon Theatre to pick up our Cher Show tickets (fun and entertaining show, by the way!) before dinner.  Everything is so close and convenient!
> ....
> Oh, I often eat at Astro Restaurant for breakfast and did not realize that they are part of Elevated Rewards, too!  I could have been saving $2 earlier!



Does anyone know what other places are offered on the Elevated Rewards program?  Attending presentation on last full day and not sure we'll be able to take advantage of the elevated rewards program unless we can maje reservations in advance.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 7, 2019)

"Does anyone know what other places are offered on the Elevated Rewards program? Attending presentation on last full day and not sure we'll be able to take advantage of the elevated rewards program unless we can maje reservations in advance."

I meant "....make reservations in advance"

After I posted, I saw the list that CyberC made.  It does not list Trattoria Del'Arte.  Is that no longer available?

Also, if I'm unable to use the Elevated Rewards, may I give it to a friend who lives in New York so they can take advantage of it??


----------



## Denise L (Mar 7, 2019)

Trattoria Dell'Arte (sorry, I misspelled this earlier) was on the list in December.  I also go to Oak & Steel and get a bottle of wine for the room if I think I will be having a couple of glasses during my stay.  I have my list from my December visit if you want to compare to CyberC's (where is that?).  I'll also be there this month.  Can't wait.  So many shows to see, so little time.


----------



## tombanjo (Mar 8, 2019)

The card is only good during your stay.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 8, 2019)

As an owner I never fully understood the ER program and discounts. However our next stay will have $200 ER and we look forward to using them.  Thanks to TUGgers for bringing the value to my attention.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 8, 2019)

A few years back we were staying at the Waldorf in mid-town and were approached about attending a presentation at W57, they gave us our ER card right away so we had time to use the different rewards.


----------



## brp (Mar 11, 2019)

A couple of notes here:

1. The ER card (at least the one we have) is a hard plastic card and has no expiration date. It gives like 15% off at listed locations. They don't ask for any ID (I don't recall if the card has a date on it).
2. The ER dollars (usually $200 for a presentation) are more limited. We have had them last for about 1.5 months. Also, we went to get them as soon as we arrived even though our presentation wasn't for another day or two. This way, we could start using them.
3. The list website is listed below, and it does look a fair bit pared down from prior lists:

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/club-membership/hilton-club/elevated-rewards-new-york

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 13, 2019)

I was just emailed a new Elevated Rewards list and Trattoria Dell'Arte is still on there, FYI.


----------



## brp (Mar 13, 2019)

Denise L said:


> I was just emailed a new Elevated Rewards list and Trattoria Dell'Arte is still on there, FYI.



Which is interesting since it's not in the link I included, and one might expect that to be live and up-to-date. (Italian is too carby for us, so we'd probably not notice one way or the other, but I know that this place is popular with some).

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 13, 2019)

brp said:


> Which is interesting since it's not in the link I included, and one might expect that to be live and up-to-date. (Italian is too carby for us, so we'd probably not notice one way or the other, but I know that this place is popular with some).
> 
> Cheers.



I actually like their antipasto bar--lots of great vegetables.  I try to limit carbs, also, but their super thin crust pizza is amazing.  I order it without cheese.  Just sauce and all their vegetables.  They also apparently have a great snapper dish which I may try this coming weekend, if I have time.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 21, 2019)

brp said:


> 1. The ER card (at least the one we have) is a hard plastic card and has no expiration date. It gives like 15% off at listed locations. They don't ask for any ID (I don't recall if the card has a date on it).
> 2. The ER dollars (usually $200 for a presentation) are more limited. We have had them last for about 1.5 months. Also, we went to get them as soon as we arrived even though our presentation wasn't for another day or two. This way, we could start using them.



OK.  My understanding is that I will get 200 Elevated Rewards Dollars.  So, the ER dollars gives a person 15% off the bill and it's get subtracted from the card?  I guess I need a lesson on how the program works.  Thanks!



Denise L said:


> I was just emailed a new Elevated Rewards list and Trattoria Dell'Arte is still on there, FYI.


Thanks, Denise L.


----------



## brp (Mar 21, 2019)

LindaJ said:


> OK.  My understanding is that I will get 200 Elevated Rewards Dollars.  So, the ER dollars gives a person 15% off the bill and it's get subtracted from the card?  I guess I need a lesson on how the program works.  Thanks!



Not quite. These are two separate things. The 200 ER dollars count directly against the bill (should not include tax, but sometimes they do). So, this is $200 off the bill at whichever places you go. The 15% ER card is separate. Can't be combined with the dollars, but 15% off just by showing the card.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 21, 2019)

The Elevated Rewards card provides a 15% discount (usually).  I have never had Elevated Rewards dollars, so I would assume you use those like a gift card for the bill once the discount is applied?

Just got back on Monday.  I had a great time, as usual.  Saw as many shows as I could see.  Highly recommend Fiddler on the Roof in Yiddish at Stage 42 (off-Broadway).  The entire production is in Yiddish with English and Russian supertitles.  At curtain call, the matchmaker (Jackie Hoffman) gave a nice speech to ask for donations for Broadway Cares, and she was hilarious when she said, "We know you have a choice when it comes to Yiddish musicals..." and thanked us for coming.  This was the first show I "rushed" via the TodayTix app, and it was $37.50 and I was seated in center orchestra.  Perfect seat.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the tip @Denise L.  Your post is making me look forward to our next visit.

I just dug out our permanent plastic ER card that we received as owners several years ago (no one told us what it was for.) We will also receive ER Rewards this next visit because we are attending a presentation and hope to hear about the Quin.

I need to be more diligent about finding last minute tickets to shows. We usually plan to see a show in advance (we will finally see Hamilton on Broadway!) I also love walking around, people watching, going to a museum or attraction,  and of course...eating NYC food! So don't plan too much.


----------



## brp (Mar 21, 2019)

Denise L said:


> The Elevated Rewards card provides a 15% discount (usually).  I have never had Elevated Rewards dollars, so I would assume you use those like a gift card for the bill once the discount is applied?



Yes. They are $25 demoninated "bills" and you just use them to pay the check. No cash back, so try to be as close to a multiple of $25 as possible at each place.



Denise L said:


> Just got back on Monday.  I had a great time, as usual.  Saw as many shows as I could see.  Highly recommend Fiddler on the Roof in Yiddish at Stage 42 (off-Broadway).  The entire production is in Yiddish with English and Russian supertitles.  At curtain call, the matchmaker (Jackie Hoffman) gave a nice speech to ask for donations for Broadway Cares, and she was hilarious when she said, "We know you have a choice when it comes to Yiddish musicals..." and thanked us for coming.  This was the first show I "rushed" via the TodayTix app, and it was $37.50 and I was seated in center orchestra.  Perfect seat.



Definitely shows! We use the Tkts booth, and the one at South Street Seaport has no line. We are seeing Harry Potter in April, and that has no discounts.

The next thing people should explore is Open House New York (ohny.org). Very well worth it!

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 21, 2019)

Last weekend, it was warm on Friday (mid 60s-70), but with the wind chill on Saturday and Sunday, it felt colder than December weather!  I think it was in the 30s.  I had my winter hat and gloves, but didn't bring my super heavy winter coat (opted for a medium heavy coat).  I used the subway a lot!

I also just discovered (not sure why I didn't find out about this sooner) that we can buy an AirTrain 10-trip Metrocard for $25.  Supposedly it expires in 6 months, but people on the Internet have reported using it for a year or so.  Anyhow, I thought I would experiment and try it out since I have a few more trips during the next 6 months.  I am still a bit confused about whether it can be reloaded with more AirTrain trips or Metrocard money or Metrocard time (7 day or monthly passes).  Does anyone know why the MTA has different cards, anyway?  It's so confusing.  My friends bought the AirTrain card and the front says Metrocard and the back says AirTrain.  For whatever reason, when they tried, they couldn't add a weekly Metrocard pass to it.  It could have been a glitchy machine, who knows.  Anyhow, since each card costs $1, I am curious how to reuse them.

As far as shows, I saw a lot of off-Broadway this time around.  Superhero (Kate Baldwin), Sea Wall/A Life (Jake Gyllenhaal), and Fiddler were off-Broadway.  I saw Network with Bryan Cranston, and Hillary and Clinton with Laurie Metcalf and John Lithgow.  Quite a weekend for seeing stars.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 21, 2019)

Will add all of these to our NYC list.

Here's another place to check out:


*NYC's New Amusement Park of Adults - Hudson Yards*

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...musement-park-for-adults.287486/#post-2261448


----------



## brp (Mar 21, 2019)

We were there last year when it was still in progress (very easy to get to from the High Line) and we have been looking forward to the opening ever since. The best part is the Observation Deck, and that seems not open yet. But it was fun to wander around last October. We will visit in April.

Cheers.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 24, 2019)

brp said:


> The 200 ER dollars count directly against the bill (should not include tax, but sometimes they do). So, this is $200 off the bill at whichever places you go. The 15% ER card is separate. Can't be combined with the dollars, but 15% off just by showing the card.





brp said:


> They are $25 demoninated "bills" and you just use them to pay the check. No cash back, so try to be as close to a multiple of $25 as possible at each place.



brp, Thanks very much for the explanation.  Much appreciated.  I guess it's best to splurge on a nice dinner if we don't have a lot of time to use it.



Denise L said:


> first show I "rushed" via the TodayTix app, and it was $37.50 and I was seated in center orchestra. Perfect seat.





brp said:


> We use the Tkts booth, and the one at South Street Seaport has no line. We are seeing Harry Potter in April, and that has no discounts.



Thanks for the info regarding TodayTix.  I hope to use that to score some tickets, but wonder if going to the theater for the general rush is better.   When we were in NYC the last time, we used the TKTS booth at Lincoln Center.  The line there was not bad.  I also like the South Street Seaport location since both Lincoln Center and South Street Seaport allow you to purchase the evening's performance and the next day matinee.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 3, 2019)

Has anyone flown into Newark and taken public transportation to midtown?  I am so used to JFK, but now Alaska has changed the times for flights from the Bay Area this fall and they are getting in a lot later than I want to.  So I may need to fly into EWR instead.  Figures!  I just bought that 10-trip AirTrain ticket!  Anyhow, from my research, it looks like I would take the AirTrain to NJ Transit to Penn Station, and then hop on the subway from there.  Looks like 80-90 minutes is the estimated travel time.  Is EWR an easy airport?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 3, 2019)

Denise L said:


> Has anyone flown into Newark and taken public transportation to midtown?  I am so used to JFK, but now Alaska has changed the times for flights from the Bay Area this fall and they are getting in a lot later than I want to.  So I may need to fly into EWR instead.  Figures!  I just bought that 10-trip AirTrain ticket!  Anyhow, from my research, it looks like I would take the AirTrain to NJ Transit to Penn Station, and then hop on the subway from there.  Looks like 80-90 minutes is the estimated travel time.  Is EWR an easy airport?



Easy:  Take the airport train to the New Jersey Railroad stop. Similar to JFK, you can buy tickets on the platform. NJRR Train runs frequently into Penn Station (similar to Long Island RR). You can then take the subway, walk or UBER to W57 from Penn Station.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Easy:  Take the airport train to the New Jersey Railroad stop. Similar to JFK, you can buy tickets on the platform. NJRR Train runs frequently into Penn Station (similar to Long Island RR). You can then take the subway, walk or UBER to W57 from Penn Station.



Thanks!  How long would you say it takes you to get to Penn Station?


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

Denise L said:


> Thanks!  How long would you say it takes you to get to Penn Station?



More info here

https://www.newarkairport.com/to-from-airport/air-train

Newark Airport Station to Penn Station New York (not Newark Penn Station , which is a stop ) is 30 minutes.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

@Denise L I would allow an hour or more because the trains run every 1/2 hour but 1 hour on holidays. If you miss one this will add to your time. Plus transit time from Penn Station to W57.

Have fun. Let us know if you get a bounceback offer. We will be there later this month. Looking forward to visiting the Big Apple again! Also hope to hear more about the Quin.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 6, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Denise L I would allow an hour or more because the trains run every 1/2 hour but 1 hour on holidays. If you miss one this will add to your time. Plus transit time from Penn Station to W57.
> 
> Have fun. Let us know if you get a bounceback offer. We will be there later this month. Looking forward to visiting the Big Apple again! Also hope to hear more about the Quin.



Thanks for your help.  They usually offer us the $150 per night, no fees to come back, but since my husband doesn't usually travel with me, we haven't been able to take advantage of it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's a new option for the next visit to NYC.

A cult Japanese Ramen Shop in Times Square. We ate at one of these in the Shinjuku, Tokyo.  It was quite an experience.

https://qz.com/quartzy/1588711/ichiran-ramen-shop-offers-serenity-in-new-yorks-times-square/


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 7, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here's a new option for the next visit to NYC....A cult Japanese Ramen Shop in Times Square. We ate at one of these in the Shinjuku, Tokyo.


Cool...and thanks!

I am quite fond of Ippudo Westside and Totto Ramen...I will have to give Ichiran a try.


----------



## brp (Apr 8, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here's a new option for the next visit to NYC.
> 
> A cult Japanese Ramen Shop in Times Square. We ate at one of these in the Shinjuku, Tokyo.  It was quite an experience.
> 
> https://qz.com/quartzy/1588711/ichiran-ramen-shop-offers-serenity-in-new-yorks-times-square/



Thanks. Ramen is not something we typically eat because of high carb content, but it can be worth it occasionally, and this does sound interesting.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 12, 2019)

BTW...if you have young kids or grandkids traveling with you. I just noticed that there is an American Girl Doll Store a few blocks away from W57. I have fond memories of taking my daughter to American Girl in LA for tea when she was 9. I am certain the NYC store will be fabulous.

I love that there is so much to do in NYC. Every block has treasures.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 12, 2019)

Just spent a nice long weekend at W57 and had some time to explore when I wasn't seeing shows.  I went to The Met Cloisters on Friday when the remnants of Dorian made the weather a little windy and wet.  The heather garden on the walk to the museum was lovely, and the views of the Hudson are great.  Hardly anyone around, either.  Very peaceful.  Sunday, I walked through Central Park to the boathouse and to the reservoir, which I never knew was there.  Perfect weather, too.  

Now that we own at W57, I didn't get a sales call message on my phone, and I wasn't asked to attend an update presentation, either.  No offer for $150/night to come back (which I can't do without my husband, anyway).  Lounge access was great for my evenings.  Breakfast offerings are simple, but good enough for me.

This was a different trip for me.   I planned it around The Public Works week-long production of _Hercules_, a completely free show by the community, for the community.  I had never seen anything at the Delacorte in Central Park (actually didn't know there was a theater in the park until I read about this show), so I entered the advanced digital lottery online before I left home, but did not win.  The only way to get tickets then was to enter the in-person standby lottery starting at 5:00 PM the day of the show.  Hundreds of people got raffle tickets, and seats that were not claimed by lottery winners were given out starting at 7:10, up until showtime.  I teamed up with a theater person from the Internet and a local friend of mine, and we ended up winning seats!  So exciting!  The weather was perfect for outdoor theater under the moon and stars.  Great show, too.  200 people from the community were in it, from age 5 to 70+.  It was so much fun.

My other shows were seats that I could get for relatively cheap since I wasn't sure if I was going to try for _Hercules_ every night.  I saw _Rock of Ages_ (off-Broadway $42), _Betrayal_ with Tom Hiddleston ($36.50), _Harry Potter and the Cursed Child,_ _Part One_ (I wanted to see the new cast and the seat was free because the production was giving away 934 free seats for shows between then and April 2020), _Make Believe_ (off-Broadway, $56.25), and _Waitress_ (revisiting before it closes in January, $36).  I would have seen _Harry Potter and the Cursed Child, Part Two_, but I was in line for _Hercules_!  My backup plan was to subway back to the theater if I lost the lottery, and see Act Two, also for free!

If anyone is going before September 22, 20at20 is having an off-Broadway deal where if you show up at the box office 20 minutes before curtain, seats are $20!  I could have done this for _Rock of Ages_, but didn't think about it since I had already bought my ticket through Audience Rewards (and I could have returned the ticket, too, for a full refund).  Other shows that I was interested in for $20 include _The Play That Goes Wrong_ and _Jersey Boys_.

Anyhow, loved my stay at W57.  Comfortable, quiet, great location, nice lounge, nice owners in the lounge.  This was indeed a budget trip, as I spent $0 on meals on both Saturday and Sunday.  Also, it seems to be a good diet trip, since I walked a lot and lost some weight.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 13, 2019)

Denise L said:


> Just spent a nice long weekend at W57 and had some time to explore when I wasn't seeing shows.  I went to The Met Cloisters on Friday when the remnants of Dorian made the weather a little windy and wet.  The heather garden on the walk to the museum was lovely, and the views of the Hudson are great.  Hardly anyone around, either.  Very peaceful.  Sunday, I walked through Central Park to the boathouse and to the reservoir, which I never knew was there.  Perfect weather, too.
> 
> Now that we own at W57, I didn't get a sales call message on my phone, and I wasn't asked to attend an update presentation, either.  No offer for $150/night to come back (which I can't do without my husband, anyway).  Lounge access was great for my evenings.  Breakfast offerings are simple, but good enough for me.
> 
> ...



We spent 8 nights at the Hilton Club from 8/29-9/6.  We were both born in NYC and have been together since we met in NYC on 12/6/75 but this was the first time we spent a night in NYC even though we only live 60 miles away.  When we went to NYC we would either drive in and out if it was late at night, or take the railroad and go home the same day.

We did the tourist thing and visited things that we remember in the past as well as seeing 4 shows.  We went to South Street Seaport, the World Trade Center Memorial, Hudson Yards Vessel and Coney Island.  We went to and ate at the Smorgasburg Street Fair, the Times Square Street Fair, the Brazilian Day Street Fair.  For between $60-$90 we saw Rock of Ages, Tootsie, and To Kill a Mockingbird.  We saw Hamilton for $110 which was great since prices are still off the hook for that show.  We did a presentation for $200 restaurants credit and had a Steak and Cuban Dinner for that amount.  

While we enjoyed our stay and the things we did, we found NYC to not be our special place.  NYC definitely has more shows and things to do than Honolulu, but Honolulu is our special place.  People complain about the traffic in Honolulu, well while we didn't drive the car traffic during the day and early evening was ridiculous.  The foot traffic and lights for walking were timed so you had to stop at each little street when walking down the avenue so that walks from 53rd to say 30th street which is only a mile or so took twice as long as it should take.  We can walk to the Ala Moana Mall which is about a mile and it takes about 1/2 the time since there are only 3 foot traffic lights instead of 23.  People complain about the prices in Hawaii, well besides the street food the food prices in NYC were higher.  The prices in CVS and Walgreens were ridiculous.  We love strong microbrewed IPA's, Stouts, and Porters and after visiting about 20 places we couldn't find any.  In Honolulu there are about 8 places that we can walk to that have them.  There are so many people in NYC that the service people appear to be very rushed and rude; there is no Aloha.

Perhaps we would go back, but it wouldn't be our special place.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

We like both NYC and Honolulu for different reasons. Very different places and each has it's magical qualities. Can't get top Broadway shows in Honolulu. You can't get a tropical beach in NYC. Forget trying to compare.


----------



## brp (Sep 13, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Perhaps we would go back, but it wouldn't be our special place.



And this is why it's a good thing that HGVC have multiple locations.



CalGalTraveler said:


> Forget trying to compare.



This, in a nutshell.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

I should have said, "Fogedd abowd it!" LOL


----------



## brp (Sep 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I should have said, "Fogedd abowd it!" LOL



It's actually one word "fuggedaboutit" (with some alternate spellings. New Yorkers don't waste time with spaces.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

@brp You are right...a New York phonetic minute!


----------



## brp (Sep 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @brp You are right...a New York phonetic minute!



'sallright. Fuhgeddaboutit.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 14, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We like both NYC and Honolulu for different reasons. Very different places and each has it's magical qualities. Can't get top Broadway shows in Honolulu. You can't get a tropical beach in NYC. Forget trying to compare.



Since we love the weather over 70 degrees everyday there is no comparison.  However, even without the weather disparity our personal preference is Honolulu rather than NYC.  We enjoyed 8 nights in NYC except for the high prices.  We can enjoy Honolulu for a life time.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 28, 2019)

Just back on Monday from a long weekend at W57.  I was offered the $149 per night to come back via a voicemail message in the room.  It would be a great deal if I could get my husband to come with me.  Anyhow, the weather was perfect!  The W57 lounge patio is being renovated, so it is closed until sometime in November.  They are saying that it will be really nice when it is done, with a retractable roof?  

For those of you who enjoy shows, I was able to see seven shows in four nights.  I got a TodayTix rush ticket ($42.50) for _Height of the Storm_ while I was at SFO waiting to fly out on Thursday 9/19.  I had a $10 preview ticket to Marisa Tomei in _The Rose Tattoo_, but sold it online for $10 after I boarded the plane.  For Friday, I went to TKTS at Lincoln Center and bought a side aisle seat ($80) for _Beautiful _(closing next month so I decided to revisit it since it had been five years since I first saw it).  Saturday, I saw two off-Broadway shows, _Our Dear Dead Druglord_ ($49) and _The Wrong Man_ ($35).  Sunday was _The Sound Inside_ with Mary Louise Parker ($67.25), _Moulin Rouge_ ($174.70), and _Freestyle Love Supreme_ (played the online lottery for a Sunday night show at 10:00 PM and won, $35).

I use the AirTrain and subway to get to and from the airport (thanks, GrayFal, for the advice in 2015!).  With the AirTrain 10-trip card, it costs just $2.50 per one way trip, plus $2.75 for the subway, for a total of $5.25 one way.  Note that I just read that the AirTrain will go up to $7.75 one way starting November 1, but I think that my 10-trip card will still be good until I use it all up.  Even at full price, the AirTrain/subway is still a bargain if you only have a small amount of luggage and don't mind stairs.  Quite a workout!

Since my flight from the Bay Area has changed to a later time, it is a challenge to get from JFK to the hotel and to an 8:00 PM show on the same night, but it can be done.  Landing at 5:40 PM, on the subway by 6:20, at the hotel at 7:00.  Got to the lounge before they took all the food away at 7:05, ate for 5 minutes, up to my room to dump the luggage and brush my teeth, and then off at 7:20 to walk to a theatre 25 minutes away.


----------



## brp (Sep 29, 2019)

Denise L said:


> I use the AirTrain and subway to get to and from the airport (thanks, GrayFal, for the advice in 2015!).  With the AirTrain 10-trip card, it costs just $2.50 per one way trip, plus $2.75 for the subway, for a total of $5.25 one way.  Note that I just read that the AirTrain will go up to $7.75 one way starting November 1, but I think that my 10-trip card will still be good until I use it all up.  Even at full price, the AirTrain/subway is still a bargain if you only have a small amount of luggage and don't mind stairs.  Quite a workout!



Don't know why we never thought of the 10-ride card. I just got the newish EasyPay (I think it's call) Metrocard that can be autorefilled. Much better than the old one. But this is still $5.00/person/ride.

For the 10-trip card, does it expire? And can one card be used for rides for multiple people? Although if it doesn't expire, we may get several before the price increase.

Edit: OK, seems that they're good for 6 months from date of first use. We're going late October and mid April, so that's 2 trips x 2 people x 2 ways = 8 uses. So that is still $25 versus $40 even though we won't use 2.

And, since they don't begin to expire until first use, seems a good idea to buy several now at current price and use as needed.


Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 29, 2019)

@Denise L Interesting to hear about the retractable roof. Are you saying that they are removing the retractable awning that was there previously and replacing with a sun-room type structure?  If so it sounds major, but would make this space available during more inclement weather.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 29, 2019)

brp said:


> For the 10-trip card, does it expire? And can one card be used for rides for multiple people? Although if it doesn't expire, we may get several before the price increase.
> 
> Edit: OK, seems that they're good for 6 months from date of first use. We're going late October and mid April, so that's 2 trips x 2 people x 2 ways = 8 uses. So that is still $25 versus $40 even though we won't use 2.
> 
> ...



You beat me to replying, but let me add this.  I read this here https://www.jfkairport.com/to-from-airport/air-train:  "If you are a frequent user of AirTrain, more economical options are available. From the MetroCard machines at Jamaica and Howard Beach, you can purchase a 10-ride card for $25.00 USD, which expires 365 days after its first use or a 30-day unlimited MetroCard, which is available for $40.00 USD and lasts for 30 days after its first use."

I also am aware of some sites saying that the cards are good for six months, so I suppose that our results may vary (and I have no clue if jfkairport.com is a legitimate site), but I agree that it's so inexpensive, that even if you only use it a few times, the $25 cost will be more than used up.  And you can use the 10-trip card for up to four people at a time, and then you have to wait 18 minutes to swipe again for more people, ha ha.

Note that I haven't been able to figure out how to ADD an AirTrain 10-trip option to an existing AirTrain MetroCard or regular MetroCard.  I have only been able to purchase a new AirTrain 10-trip MetroCard for $25 plus the $1 fee for a new card, so $26 total.  I have quite a few empty and useless AirTrain MetroCards now, so if anyone has any idea what to do with them, let me know.  I haven't been able to figure out how to add a 7-day Subway pass to those AirTrain MetroCards, so I keep a regular MetroCard for subway travel only.  

I have only tried to buy the AirTrain 10-trip card from the actual AirTrain kiosks on either side of the turnstiles.  You have to select New MetroCard, then AirTrain 10-trip.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 29, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Denise L Interesting to hear about the retractable roof. Are you saying that they are removing the retractable awning that was there previously and replacing with a sun-room type structure?  If so it sounds major, but would make this space available during more inclement weather.



Hi @CalGalTraveler!  From what information I was able to gather, they are renovating it so that we can sit out there all year long, so a sun-room type structure sounds like what it will be. They said "fully enclosed" and then I asked about air and the sky during nice weather and they said it would be open to the sky.  They said that they are replacing all the furniture, too.  There was a lot of noise after breakfast hours were over...jackhammering, lots of construction materials being wheeled in.  Apparently, the patio was only closed 3-4 days before my arrival on 9/19.  We had great weather during my stay, so I was a little disappointed to not be sitting outside, but they assured me that it would be worth the wait.


----------



## brp (Sep 29, 2019)

Denise L said:


> You beat me to replying, but let me add this.  I read this here https://www.jfkairport.com/to-from-airport/air-train:  "If you are a frequent user of AirTrain, more economical options are available. From the MetroCard machines at Jamaica and Howard Beach, you can purchase a 10-ride card for $25.00 USD, which expires 365 days after its first use or a 30-day unlimited MetroCard, which is available for $40.00 USD and lasts for 30 days after its first use.".



Thanks. The six months comes from the MTA site, so I'm pretty sure that's definitive. I also found a 365-day, but that was a 5-year-old post. Like it was 365 and had changed.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 30, 2019)

brp said:


> Thanks. The six months comes from the MTA site, so I'm pretty sure that's definitive. I also found a 365-day, but that was a 5-year-old post. Like it was 365 and had changed.
> 
> Cheers.



If I buy an extra card for $25, I suppose I will have to wonder what will happen if the MetroCard expires before I use up the 10 trips.


----------



## brp (Sep 30, 2019)

Denise L said:


> If I buy an extra card for $25, I suppose I will have to wonder what will happen if the MetroCard expires before I use up the 10 trips.



If it expires, you won't be able to use the rest. I think that's very likely the case. However, if it does go up to $7.75, you only need to use 4 of the 10 trips to come out ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 30, 2019)

Denise L said:


> Hi @CalGalTraveler!  From what information I was able to gather, they are renovating it so that we can sit out there all year long, so a sun-room type structure sounds like what it will be. They said "fully enclosed" and then I asked about air and the sky during nice weather and they said it would be open to the sky.  They said that they are replacing all the furniture, too.  There was a lot of noise after breakfast hours were over...jackhammering, lots of construction materials being wheeled in.  Apparently, the patio was only closed 3-4 days before my arrival on 9/19.  We had great weather during my stay, so I was a little disappointed to not be sitting outside, but they assured me that it would be worth the wait.



Sounds great. I am glad to see them using our MF for items that benefit our experience. Now if only they would add a washer and dryer room for those longer stays...


----------



## Denise L (Sep 30, 2019)

brp said:


> If it expires, you won't be able to use the rest. I think that's very likely the case. However, if it does go up to $7.75, you only need to use 4 of the 10 trips to come out ahead.
> 
> Cheers.



It definitely seems like it's hard to lose any money buying the $25 card.

This is how I used my first 10-trip card:  March 18 (first use), April (2), May (4), September (3, last use was September 19).  So that lasted technically 6 months and 1 day.

I just bought a new 10-trip card this month, and first use was September 23.  I plan to use it again in October (2), December (2) and March (2) before 6 months have passed, so I think I will buy at least one more to use for most of 2020.  If my calculations are correct, the actual card expiration is 16 months from the month in which it was purchased.


----------



## brp (Sep 30, 2019)

Denise L said:


> If my calculations are correct, the actual card expiration is 16 months from the month in which it was purchased.



I see, so there is an expiration of the card even if not used. I know that the older-style yellow Metrocards have an expiration as well, so this makes sense since this is the same media.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 30, 2019)

brp said:


> I see, so there is an expiration of the card even if not used. I know that the older-style yellow Metrocards have an expiration as well, so this makes sense since this is the same media.
> 
> Cheers.



I've been able to get a new MetroCard before mine expires, so I wonder if the AirTrain MetroCard can also be replaced if there are still trips on it that haven't expired yet.  Maybe I will email the Port Authority or MTA and see if anyone can answer that question.


----------

